# Alex, 6 months



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

[/img]







[/img]







[/img] 







[/img]


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

What a pretty GSD!!!!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Hi,

This forum is for critiquing structure and does require stacked or at least an attempted stacked photo. 

thank you,

Admin

*****


----------

